# HELP!!! surefire C2 mod to multi stage?



## Qbreitling (Mar 6, 2009)

Is there a kit from Malkoff or any other modder to make my Surefire C2 KL3 (first gen, finned head) to a multi stage light? Love my C2, but most of the time the output is overkill for my purpose. I would really like to put in a Flood Led with adjustable brightness.


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a two stage tailcap that tailstands. It's black and reverse clicky and low is achieved with a 22 ohm resistor.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2254942&postcount=16


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 6, 2009)

A quick search of "malkoff dual stage tailcap" in the google bar above nets quick results to take care of you :thumbsup:

Buy this: http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=698&language=

And learn how to install here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=83844&highlight=McC2S

This is what you need - enjoy :twothumbs


----------



## Qbreitling (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for the info. great stuff:twothumbs. more amateur questions below:

1) from the installation instruction, it seems like the dual stage switch surgery allow me to keep the original surefire tailcap. Do i need a malkoff tailcap? I would much rather keep the original SF part, unless i misread or misunderstood something.

2)How do you select the stages of light after the mod? light press for low, press harder for max? is the switch click on/off? What happened to the twist on/off feature of the original SF tailcap?

3)can i replace the led lamp of in the KL3 (finned head, first gen) to a Malkoff M60F? is it just a simple dropped in or more complicated?


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 6, 2009)

1 yes for the malkoff and yes for mine.
2 I have no idea how the malkoff works. It looks like a modified twisty. Mine clicks on high then low then off. 
3 Way more complicated. The KL3 is it's own encapsulated head. YOu could get a standard c/p/m series head and install any drop-in into that.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 7, 2009)

There are also a few other multimode talicaps that might work(like this one, comes with LED drop-in).


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 16, 2009)

No doubt I am a Sure Fire freek. 
I have been using a P60 since they first came out mid 1970's

Like you I have found that fairly high lumen flashlights, are many times too much of a good thing. 

A "Tactical" flashlight is a great tool...

But, for a "Personal" flash light, I have found that the Sure Fire A2 Aviator, with white LED's is the best choice.

If I could only have one small light the A2 Aviator would be "IT".

For "personal use" I find the LED's on low, to be perfect.

The regulated Incandescent at 50 lumens is an OK Combat light when needed, as well as a good "woods" thrower.

PS. I have used it in the Woods of Texas, Idaho, Montana, Canada, Alaska, and in the Bush of Zimbabwe.


----------

